# PowerMacG5: Very low audio in the jack connector



## David Andrade (Jul 22, 2015)

I have FreeBSD 10.1 installed on my PowerMacG5.

When I play music (From Cmus) the audio in the integrated speaker sound good, but when I connect my external speaker on the jack connector the audio is very low. I use `mixer` to control the level but in 100% the audio still very low.

I try to install OpenSoundSystem but is not compatible with PPC. Maybe I need to install ALSA?

I also try `sound`, `pcm`, and `snd` but the command wasn't found. And in Mixer the only device was vol.

Thanks for your help. I'm new in BSD and I don't write english very well.


----------



## abishai (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe your jack uses another device. Please, post `cat /dev/sndstat` and `mixer` here.


----------



## David Andrade (Jul 23, 2015)

abishai said:


> Maybe your jack uses another device. Please, post `cat /dev/sndstat` and `mixer` here.



Maybe.
`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Apple I2S Audio Controller> (play) default
```

`mixer`

```
Mixer vol  is currently set to 100:100
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 28, 2015)

What about the mixer speaker device and the rest of list mixer devices that may be modified? Can you show `mixer` command full output?


----------



## protocelt (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi.

Try setting hw.snd.vpc_0db in to a lower number to see if that helps(e.g. `sysctl hw.snd.vpc_0db=10`). The default is 45. If this works, you can add the setting to /etc/sysctl.conf. Setting this sysctl(8) knob too low can cause audio clipping so keep that in mind.

See the sound(4) manpage for more information.


----------



## vlotho (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,

What have you as a video card on a "Power Mac G5"?


----------



## Bertrand Dekoninck (May 9, 2016)

Hi, everyone. I'm new to FreeBSD  and I just experienced this today.  I'm running FreeBSD 10.2 on a PowerMac G5 (7.2) Sounds is very low in the jack output if I fully plug an audio device into it. But if I I only plug one half of the jack in the connector, the sounds is at full power. Strange. And I don't think that my jack connector or my audio device is broken.


----------

